# What Leader Are You?



## Iritscen (Oct 12, 2006)

This is not a serious test.  It is definitely an ego-stroking test.  I mean, who doesn't want to know what famous leader they can identify themselves with?

Well, I thought it would be an ego-stroking test until I got my results:

I'm Hitler.  I'd post the test result but it's in HTML so it won't work.  Anyway, I'd like to see what other leaders are possible to get and who gets what.  So get going!


----------



## bobw (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 12, 2006)

Hmmmm - can't be accurate.....


----------



## minckster (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow! Ain't I pleased with myself!


----------



## bbloke (Oct 12, 2006)

I tried doing 9 questions and doing 45 questions, just now.  I ended up (both times) as:


----------



## AhhChoo (Oct 12, 2006)

All right!  Ché's my main man, too.  Cool!!


----------



## ScottW (Oct 12, 2006)

Don't like my forums? Watch out!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 12, 2006)

Haha.


----------



## Cat (Oct 12, 2006)

Funny


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 12, 2006)

Need I say more?


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 12, 2006)

I also got Einstein. Woooo!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like bobw and I are two peas in a pod. 






Just don't shoot me, please...


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm Einstein too!
I like the "your ideas will save/destroy the world" thing.


----------



## lurk (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm Einstein 4!


----------



## Sirtovin (Oct 13, 2006)

said i was hitler...

D'oh..


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2006)

Mikuro said:


> I also got Einstein. Woooo!



So are we gonna save the world or destroy it?


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 13, 2006)

Since everything balances out, my guess is the world will just fester on in mediocrity.


----------



## Sirtovin (Oct 13, 2006)

hmmm... i say it will be destroyed... einstein said it would happened... "I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."

Albert Einstein

I hope it don't happen in my life time... but the way things look... etc.. etc... Anyway.. back to the testing lol.


----------



## spb (Oct 13, 2006)

Natobasso said:


> Since everything balances out, my guess is the world will just fester on in mediocrity.



It sounds like the social equivalent of an entropic death.  :7)  

When people talk about the end of the universe (entropic death) I always think of R. Frost's poem Fire and Ice, though there is no direct connection:

Some say the world will end in fire; 
Some say in ice. 
From what I've tasted of desire 
I hold with those who favor fire. 
But if it had to perish twice, 
I think I know enough of hate 
To know that for destruction ice 
Is also great 
And would suffice.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 13, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:


> So are we gonna save the world or destroy it?


Some would argue that the only way to save the world _is_ to destroy it. But I don't really worry about it. That decision will ultimately be made by the army of superintelligent computers I help create, anyway. I trust their judgement.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 14, 2006)

Never thought that!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 14, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> Never thought that!



I also got the Saddam result.  I am starting to think the programming on the site is not that all great and may give only certain set of results by IP address.


----------



## Sirtovin (Oct 14, 2006)

Satcomer said:


> I also got the Saddam result.  I am starting to think the programming on the site is not that all great and may give only certain set of results by IP address.



Hmm.... thats scary... to do it by IP. lol


----------



## fryke (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm JFK, it seems.


----------



## Sirtovin (Oct 14, 2006)

fryke said:


> I'm JFK, it seems.




lol Fryke Rocks...


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 14, 2006)

I di it three times, with three different results: Mother Teresa, Hitler and JFK. 

If you do it more than once, you see that some of the questions change or in different order.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 15, 2006)

Mother Teresa, Hitler and JFK have sooooo much in common, lol
Well I know what sort of a person you are now:
You like to kill people, you like to tell people what to do and youre kind.
What a good mixture...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 15, 2006)

Apparently I have leadership attributes in alignment with Gandhi.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 15, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> Mother Teresa, Hitler and JFK have sooooo much in common, lol
> Well I know what sort of a person you are now:
> You like to kill people, you like to tell people what to do and youre kind.
> What a good mixture...


Hey, I am a man of all seasons (with a propensity to kindiness).


----------



## reed (Oct 27, 2006)

Mandela.


----------



## Esquilinho (Oct 28, 2006)

Einstein here


----------



## ora (Oct 28, 2006)

I would never have have thought...


----------

